

Embedding Sitefinity Widget MVC Views in an External Assembly - ryanaxford
http://blog.falafel.com/Blogs/joshmorales/josh-morales/2014/02/26/embedding-sitefinity-widget-mvc-views-in-an-external-assembly

======
jonathantower
Cool!

